# RIP Marie Fredriksson (Roxette)



## zadiac (10/12/19)

*Roxette singer Marie Fredriksson (61) has died*

The Swedish star has been battling cancer for 17 years and her management team said she died on Monday morning.







Marie Fredriksson of Swedish band Roxette performing during a concert in Oberursel near Frankfurt am Main, western Germany in June 2011. Picture: AFP.

JOHANNESBURG - Sky News is reporting that Roxette singer Marie Fredriksson has died at the age of 61.

The Swedish star has been battling cancer for 17 years and her management team said she died on Monday morning.

Per Gessle, who formed Roxette with Fredriksson in 1986, paid tribute to an "outstanding musician" and "wonderful friend".

Some of Roxette's biggest hits included _It must have been love_, _Joyride_, _The look_ and _How do you do!_.

Fredriksson is survived by her husband Mikael Bolyos and two children.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (10/12/19)

An icon in my time and I still listen to her music. RIP.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (10/12/19)

Agree, they Rocked!
Rip

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eraser (11/12/19)

Im a bit too young to have grown up in theyre era, but man they were one of my favourite bands, and my late dads too. So this hits me also quite hard.
Rip you rocker

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/12/19)

Saw them live many moons ago. Was awesome. She rocked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/19)

Went to see them in 2016 at the Dome in JHB , my late sis bought me a t shirt celebrating 30 years in the industry , Wore it Wednesday





Marie hoped you enjoyed the joyride  !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------

